# Property Preservation - Starting a Business -Any Suggestions



## Guest

Hi All...I just started a Property Preservation Business...I have experience in the business, and now have started my own company...Does anyone have any sugessions on getting work! What Vendors to approach, Real-Estate Co.,Banks? Need the work...


----------



## Guest

Is there a local preservation association, historic landmark commission, seek out architects who have done landmark preservation work in your region.

Go to US Gov and see what land marks are in your area.

It seems like a real narrow field to be in. If you can do preservation remodel , then you should be able to be a full service remodeler with the fine qualities of replicating old world details.

Terry


----------



## Guest

Safeguard has virtually unlimited work. They are a pain in the ass, but the work is there if you can read and work quickly. We were hitting 15 houses a day when I pulled the plug. Look into that, takes no talent or skill and it is constant work, not bad when you are staring out.


----------



## Guest

Hit the pavement, forget the national companies.
It takes shoe leather and hand shaking to get the good leads.

Nick


----------



## Guest

Would anyone be willing to share a general price list or price standard that they use when quoting trashout service?

Thank you!!!!

Jennifer
Y2Kleanout
[email protected]


----------



## Guest

I do a lot of trash outs. There is no "formula" for it. As bad as it sounds, the banks usually have a magic number they will approve automatically. It is an under/over game and you really need to have a Realtor, Asset Manager or Broker that is a friend, explain who does what.

This is really just a short term "add on service", you can't build a business just on trash outs. Just enjoy the extra income and charge a fair price.


----------



## Guest

Handyman,

Thank you for taking the time to respond!

I hope you have a wonderful and restful weekend!

j-


----------



## Guest

I have to disagree with handyman, you can make a living on cleanups and trash outs, I gross 15-20k a month on just that. But i do have to agree with who ever said forget the national companies, they want you to work for peanuts. I get around 100-200 to gain access to a property, rekey an leave a lockbox or key and do the initial inspection. the national compaies want it done for 20.00...yes you can get 10-15 jobs a day but it doesn't add up to much and with gas prices going up its just not worth it unless you have a crew that only does that and then you have a reg crew that works with locals to do the real money work. good luck!


----------



## Guest

D&R Services said:


> I have to disagree with handyman, you can make a living on cleanups and trash outs, I gross 15-20k a month on just that. But i do have to agree with who ever said forget the national companies, they want you to work for peanuts. I get around 100-200 to gain access to a property, rekey an leave a lockbox or key and do the initial inspection. the national compaies want it done for 20.00...yes you can get 10-15 jobs a day but it doesn't add up to much and with gas prices going up its just not worth it unless you have a crew that only does that and then you have a reg crew that works with locals to do the real money work. good luck!


I didn't say you couldn't make a living, I said you can't build a business on trash outs. We are making excellent money on these today, but 2 years from now, will there still be a need? This is why I said "Build a business."

I figure building a business is a lifetime thing, so the short term trash outs are just one of the services that my "business" offers. Also, you do not build up clientele, so you are always prospecting, in my business, I am after customer's for life. The banks will not be there throwing money my way when my XX year old goes to college, but my long list of repeat customers will still be there, as long as I have done my job correctly.


----------



## Guest

D&R....would you be willing to chat or email with me? I have alot of questions and found in the short time of being a member here that asking questions around here like I did on another thread about this didnt work too well?? I just really would like to actually talk with a PP company owner...can you help me out? 
Oh BTW I live on the West side of Michigan on the lake shore. I am 38 and desperately wanting to own my own business and work for myself more than I can describe here. I have done quite a bit of research but still have some detailed and specific questions that I cant find the answers too....I hate cubic yard....great site for info, real crappy for navigating around the site to cipher the info.
Anyway the other thread I was in seems to of died, so I am glad to of found this one and would love if you can help me out. I think you can email me through my profile???


----------



## Guest

I have to disagree with handyman, you can make a living on cleanups and trash outs, I gross 15-20k a month on just that. But i do have to agree with who ever said forget the national companies, they want you to work for peanuts. I get around 100-200 to gain access to a property, rekey an leave a lockbox or key and do the initial inspection. the national compaies want it done for 20.00...yes you can get 10-15 jobs a day but it doesn't add up to much and with gas prices going up its just not worth it unless you have a crew that only does that and then you have a reg crew that works with locals to do the real money work. good luck!


----------



## Guest

Good luck in the future, for anyone considering trash outs as a way to "build" a business, it's not. It may be a way to "start" a business, but you will need more to "sustain" a company for the long term.


----------



## Guest

I am new to the this forum but I have already seen a lot of good advice. Maybe I can add a little. Regarding the getting started question: it should be obvious that you need equipment, supplies, and people that have the skills to do the work correctly. Then you need your licensing and insurance. If you try to do business without insurance and a license (you may get away with this for a while with some Realtors in my experience), hopefully you don't own anything that you might lose if you get sued. 

Here is an example of what can happen: I have seen this same issue three times now. Someone winterize a house. They do everything by the book but forget to close the cold water valve for washer hook-up where they pressurized the system from. The water is off at the street so no harm, no foul. The house goes into escrow and an inspection is ordered. The Realtor or asset manager orders utilities turned on and the water district comes out and turns on the water. Two days later, the inspector arrives to find a flooded house. Stuff happens.

Now while you are acquiring your equipment, supplies and staff you need an education. Start with HUD, Fannie Mae, VA, FHA, etc. guidelines. I don't think you need to memorize them, but I suggest you print them and put them in a binder to keep with you. You need to have a good grasp of costs and maintenance expenses of your vehicles, tools, dump fees, labor, insurance, locks, building materials, etc. Your business showing a profit is going to be predicated on your ability to price and bid jobs. I see people in my area take jobs at prices where I know they will lose money. HUD authorized $40 per cubic yard for debris removal in Nevada. I know I can do OK if I get $25 to $35 per cu/yd depending on the dump fees in a particular area. I have in my files price sheets from Field Service Companies offering $13 per yard. There is no way to make a profit at that price, not when we pay $9 per yard to dump.

Now, where do you find business. I agree with handyman that building a business by selling your services to the community that you live in is the best longer term business model. I spend a lot of time calling on Realtors, Property Managers, Home Owners Associations, etc. They all have a need for your services. I think that if you call on these people on a regular basis, eventually they will either need you that day, or they will see you are not a fly-by-night and take a chance on you. Then it is up to you to do a good, timely job so you can build that relationship. Make sure you get their payment policy before you do any work. And don't do any work unless you have a written order. While we are at it, keep all documentation for years. Also, in our county, we have a lot of abandoned properties that pose health and safety issues. I keep in touch with our County Compliance Officer who from time-to-time gives me some large clean-up and demo jobs on properties he condemns.

Back to REO. I agree that National Field Service Companies can be difficult to deal with. First, they all do things differently and if you work for several as we do, you have to keep their guidlines straight. You can't fight them over pictures or pricing or time frames. I used to be in the Towing Business in Buffalo and at Lake Tahoe. We serviced AAA and in 1980 we were paid $6.85 per call in the summer and $7.85 in the winter. There was little profit per call, but they gave us work year-round, which insured that we could pay our bills. I see Safeguard, FAS, First American the same way. These guys are dominent in many areas of the Country, (they are in ours), so if you want to grow your business, you may have to deal with them. Just remember, if you do work for these guys, make sure you are contracted direct and not subing from one of their vendor/contractors. If you are a sub for one of their vendors, there will not be enough money for you to get a fair price after the Nationals and their vendors take their cut. I find companies like REOAllegiance and Cyprexx (as examples) more fair and easier to work with. There are dozens of National and Regional Field Service Companies, many of whom are new to the industry. Be carefull about getting too buried in accounts receivable with one company, especially a new one. If they fold tent, it may take a long time to collect. If you do large rehab jobs, ask for material money up front. I have had several asset managers get me deposits for large jobs.

Do your homework, know your costs, bid for profit and look to REO listing agents for the best paying work. Sign up with National and Regional Field Service Companies, but if you can, check out their pricing and guidelines before you go through the application process. 

I don't know if any of this helps, but I hope so. If anyone wants to email me direct, you can reach me at [email protected].


----------



## Guest

*How is everyone doing?*

Hello! I am new to this site and was wondering how business has been for everyone. We have been branching off our current business into property preservations and we have had a hard time getting any response on jobs. Thank so much for any advice you have!!


----------



## Guest

*Getting additional exposure in the property preservation business*



sandiegopmr said:


> Hi All...I just started a Property Preservation Business...I have experience in the business, and now have started my own company...Does anyone have any sugessions on getting work! What Vendors to approach, Real-Estate Co.,Banks? Need the work...


 

Some companies to consider apply with

NVMS
Trinity Field Service
Sand Castle

You should also consider getting your company listed on the Mortgage field rep directory. Banks and asset management companies use the site to find additional reps nationwide. The site address is mortgagefieldrep [dot] com . Sign up is FREE!


----------



## oteroproperties

*building business*

I read this thread & thought I might weigh in on the "can't build a business on trashouts" theory. In 2005 I took over for a retired contractor that has been in the business for 20 years. He is now retired with 1.5m liquid in the bank. To be fair he is not really retired because he kept his smaller contract, but I took his largest contract & have been pulling a constant 30k per month off of it. 

Handyman service - I understand your point of view on this but it really only applies to people who recently decided to add this business to their portfolio. If this is your only business as it is ours you can most certainly build a very lucrative business.

as a side note my grandfather - a business owner for the last 30 years (30m a year in revenues for the past 15 years) told me you can build a business on anything worth your effort.

hope everybody had a good christmas!!

Dale - Otero Properties Inc Tampa, FL


----------



## Guest

Get out and meet as many people in the business as you can, and give them/email a flyer listing services and coverage area, and fill out as many applications with the big boys and keep following up with them, eventually you will get work. It may take a few weeks/months but if you stay determined it will happen:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

sandiegopmr said:


> Hi All...I just started a Property Preservation Business...I have experience in the business, and now have started my own company...Does anyone have any sugessions on getting work! What Vendors to approach, Real-Estate Co.,Banks? Need the work...


You should also consider getting certified. This is the step that's often over looked by some in the industry. You shouldn't have to guess your way through learning the field. One claim filed against you or your company for a winterization completed or documented improperly can put you out of business. If this ever happened you'll find out quickly what being an independent contractor truly is all about. 


Another source to find more client is : 

*go to dmoz (dot) org and type in financial service companies*



Here's to your success,


----------



## Guest

*Dump and other costs!!!*

Hi all, I'm new to this forum. I have a few questions regarding cost of materials, dump costs etc. I have a remodeling business, and we are just getting into property preservation. The company we will be contracting with pays $36 per cubic yard for debris removal. My dump charges $35 per cubic yard! FHA regs. in CT state that they pay $55 per cubic yard. Even if I charged $55, I'm not making money. Gas, insurance, etc. Anyone else run into this? In CT you need to be a town resident to use the dump, so I'm stuck with my town dump pricing.

Also, re-keys pay $88 for 2, $55 for one. Sounds reasonable I think. Any comments would be appreciated. I want to make sure I can make money. 

Boardups pay up to $29 for up to 8 sqft, $31 9-16 sqft, $34 17-32 sqft. Sheet of 4x8 1/2" cdx is about $30, 2x4's and carriage bolts about another $10 per window I would guess. So, I'm guessing around $17.50 per small window in materials, that leaves $10.50 per small window for my time. 

Is anyone making money with prices like this?

I appreciate all the help I can get on this one.

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## Guest

If you are looking for up-to-date info on the industry, looking for work, looking for subs, the place to check out is:

[email protected]


----------



## Guest

What are you getting for the lockbox? Is it part of the cost of an inital rekey? 




D&R Services said:


> I get around 100-200 to gain access to a property, rekey an leave a lockbox or key and do the initial inspection. k!


----------



## Guest

hello all i just signed up for this site and i also have just started a property preservation business and am looking for work. Anyways i have already sent out emails to most of the realtors and asset companies in my areas announcing my business but have yet to hear back from any of them. I am in the beginning stages of actually going to the different companies to meet and greet with everyone. i was just wondering if there was any other advice you could give my on gaining work. thank you.


----------



## Guest

superiorcleanup said:


> hello all i just signed up for this site and i also have just started a property preservation business and am looking for work. Anyways i have already sent out emails to most of the realtors and asset companies in my areas announcing my business but have yet to hear back from any of them. I am in the beginning stages of actually going to the different companies to meet and greet with everyone. i was just wondering if there was any other advice you could give my on gaining work. thank you.


 
where you located?


----------



## Guest

Southern California


----------



## Guest

Knock on doors. There is a massive amount of business in the REO field in S California. Unfortunately you have tons and tons of competition. You will need to find your niche and go after it.... IF I was in Southern Cali I would start Painting yards green. The banks love that crap since it makes the yards look good after the sprinklers are turned off. JMO


----------



## Guest

I actually looked into the yard paint and that's one thing I wanted to do. Thank you for your in put it really helps at this stage. As far as knocking on doors would u suggest visiting all the real-estate offices around my area and dropping off some sort of flyer with a list of my services as well as being able to introduce myself face to face?


----------



## Guest

superiorcleanup said:


> I actually looked into the yard paint and that's one thing I wanted to do. Thank you for your in put it really helps at this stage. As far as knocking on doors would u suggest visiting all the real-estate offices around my area and dropping off some sort of flyer with a list of my services as well as being able to introduce myself face to face?


 
Most definately knock on doors and hand out flyers. After you get more posts and can PM on this site...drop me a pm and there is some sites that you can pull up and find the realtors that are listing the foreclosed homes. That will cut your time by 90% since most realtors won't fool with these homes since the pay stinks...like the contractors pay stinks. 
Personally I wouldn't start in the business anylonger but if you are serious then be prepared to lose Thousands of dollars for the 6 months, break even the 2nd 6 months and show profit after the first year. Remember you make zip "profit" for the first 18 months since these companies *can and* *will* chargeback for any real or fake errors up to 5 years now. SO, do not spend any "earnings" since they may take it back in a year or 2. Thats how the game is played and if you wanna play the game be ready for FOULS.


----------



## Guest

superiorcleanup said:


> I actually looked into the yard paint and that's one thing I wanted to do. Thank you for your in put it really helps at this stage. As far as knocking on doors would u suggest visiting all the real-estate offices around my area and dropping off some sort of flyer with a list of my services as well as being able to introduce myself face to face?





where did you find info for yard painting?? in the desert here you can't resod,seed or really do anything during the summer and HOA still hammer my clients for violations....painting would be a great solution....are their any special certs or licensing you need to hold?? PM me with any info ..thank u


----------



## thanohano44

D&R Services said:


> where did you find info for yard painting?? in the desert here you can't resod,seed or really do anything during the summer and HOA still hammer my clients for violations....painting would be a great solution....are their any special certs or licensing you need to hold?? PM me with any info ..thank u


You can reseed and resod and over seed during the summers. However, you need to make sure the sprinkler irrigation system is working, as well as all plumbing on te property. You'd have to water the lawn every 4 hours. I do it in AZ.


----------



## Guest

superiorcleanup said:


> I actually looked into the yard paint and that's one thing I wanted to do. Thank you for your in put it really helps at this stage. As far as knocking on doors would u suggest visiting all the real-estate offices around my area and dropping off some sort of flyer with a list of my services as well as being able to introduce myself face to face?


Hey. Welcome to the wide world of Cali REO. I am not sure I have great advise for you. Most of the nationwides are getting rid of vendors, not bringing more on. You might be able to make a name for yourself by handling out of the way areas, but you could also be taken advantage of so beware. 

We are a large statewide REO company established doing only preservation for 4 years with 20 crews out there, and WE have a hard time getting work. Its all about relationships, and we just happened to make the right ones early. Quite frankly I think the only thing left is niche work, like the lawn painting. Heck, I would use you. 

I hope that doesn't sound discouraging, but it is definetly the way I feel. The industry has already peaked and most large companies like our are already looking for the next thing. REO property preservation has its days numbered no matter what you hear. So you could ramp up and be ready just when the busness denigrates to have a pie with so many slices to cut it just isn't profitable. I would think about something you could do now, and morph into a beyond preservation buisness. Trash outs are not the golden goose anymore.

Just worthless opinion from someone bored enough to run through chat rooms and offer 2 cents. :w00t:


----------



## Guest

warranpiece said:


> Hey. Welcome to the wide world of Cali REO. I am not sure I have great advise for you. Most of the nationwides are getting rid of vendors, not bringing more on. You might be able to make a name for yourself by handling out of the way areas, but you could also be taken advantage of so beware.
> 
> We are a large statewide REO company established doing only preservation for 4 years with 20 crews out there, and WE have a hard time getting work. Its all about relationships, and we just happened to make the right ones early. Quite frankly I think the only thing left is niche work, like the lawn painting. Heck, I would use you.
> 
> I hope that doesn't sound discouraging, but it is definetly the way I feel. The industry has already peaked and most large companies like our are already looking for the next thing. REO property preservation has its days numbered no matter what you hear. So you could ramp up and be ready just when the busness denigrates to have a pie with so many slices to cut it just isn't profitable. I would think about something you could do now, and morph into a beyond preservation buisness. Trash outs are not the golden goose anymore.
> 
> Just worthless opinion from someone bored enough to run through chat rooms and offer 2 cents. :w00t:


Well said:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

dude,you have no idea what your talking about dumps charge by the ton,and boarding is caculated by united inches in the preservation industry,dont know who trained you or is giving you info but they are wrong,been doing this work for 12 years if you need help please reply


----------



## Guest

try buczek enterprises


----------



## Guest

turbo65 said:


> dude,you have no idea what your talking about dumps charge by the ton,and boarding is caculated by united inches in the preservation industry,dont know who trained you or is giving you info but they are wrong,been doing this work for 12 years if you need help please reply


 
Wow you lost me 

Just to correct you a little so you can be a little more informed: Dumps charge by tonnage or by the cubic yardage. Depends on where you reside. Dumps also charge extra amounts for certain items and these are called "surcharged items" which you can normally pick up the list of surcharged items at the scale house.

Also, not all boarding is done by UI. Only HUD or Fannie work. We bid all boardings since when you board it has to be done within code compliance to the individual city requirements which "trumps" HUD or Fannie requirements.
Just fyi so you will know :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

turbo65 said:


> dude,you have no idea what your talking about dumps charge by the ton,and boarding is caculated by united inches in the preservation industry,dont know who trained you or is giving you info but they are wrong,been doing this work for 12 years if you need help please reply


This is the type of post I don't like.

Fremont obviously knows his business a bit better than you do. Your business world is so small you think all landfills are the same nationwide? Haven't you ever left your county before and been to another landfill?

Of course there is more than 1 way for pricing at a dump. Ton, cu yd, item fee or just plain flat fee. 

Re boarding: Not all nationals charge by UI. For Corelogic, you can batf at UI or we just bid $90 per window. For MCS, we bid. For Safeguard, we can do UI or bid.

Based on your reply, I think your probably the one who could learn from this thread.

Finally, I know enough to know that I can always learn from someone else.


----------



## Guest

foothillsco said:


> This is the type of post I don't like.
> 
> Fremont obviously knows his business a bit better than you do. Your business world is so small you think all landfills are the same nationwide? Haven't you ever left your county before and been to another landfill?
> 
> Of course there is more than 1 way for pricing at a dump. Ton, cu yd, item fee or just plain flat fee.
> 
> Re boarding: Not all nationals charge by UI. For Corelogic, you can batf at UI or we just bid $90 per window. For MCS, we bid. For Safeguard, we can do UI or bid.
> 
> Based on your reply, I think your probably the one who could learn from this thread.
> 
> Finally, I know enough to know that I can always learn from someone else.


Well said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

superiorcleanup said:


> hello all i just signed up for this site and i also have just started a property preservation business and am looking for work. Anyways i have already sent out emails to most of the realtors and asset companies in my areas announcing my business but have yet to hear back from any of them. I am in the beginning stages of actually going to the different companies to meet and greet with everyone. i was just wondering if there was any other advice you could give my on gaining work. thank you.


You do not want to work for any national companies. If a company called 5 brothers ask you to work for them run screaming!!
All their people are rude and snotty on the phone and treet you like your the lowest life form known to man. And them they take you to the cleaners on your pay. You have to bid on everything and never hear from the bids till you miss bidding on something and then you have to do it all at your own cost. Or you will get the bid back at a lower rate due to cost estimator in your area. They are a real piece of work let me tell ya.


----------



## Guest

artisansllc said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this forum. I have a few questions regarding cost of materials, dump costs etc. I have a remodeling business, and we are just getting into property preservation. The company we will be contracting with pays $36 per cubic yard for debris removal. My dump charges $35 per cubic yard! FHA regs. in CT state that they pay $55 per cubic yard. Even if I charged $55, I'm not making money. Gas, insurance, etc. Anyone else run into this? In CT you need to be a town resident to use the dump, so I'm stuck with my town dump pricing.
> 
> Also, re-keys pay $88 for 2, $55 for one. Sounds reasonable I think. Any comments would be appreciated. I want to make sure I can make money.
> 
> Boardups pay up to $29 for up to 8 sqft, $31 9-16 sqft, $34 17-32 sqft. Sheet of 4x8 1/2" cdx is about $30, 2x4's and carriage bolts about another $10 per window I would guess. So, I'm guessing around $17.50 per small window in materials, that leaves $10.50 per small window for my time. Richard


One at a time:
1) Your dump charges too much, are you sure about that? That's is crazy high. Getting $36/yd is good.
2) You can always negotiate. If you goto your client, explain whats what, they will listen.
3) HUD set the price at $55 as a guideline. Not all companies follow it.
4) Locks, also very good price.
5) Boardups, really low but not that big of a deal. They are a pain in the ass profitable or not.


----------



## Guest

Nationals.

Everyone has been screwed by them. However, they do pay well and you need to know you will get screwed and make enough profit to be deemed worthwhile.

The danger for nationals is they give you so much work, you can use up your working capital and if you run out, it's like they have a 6th sense and smell blood...

Nationals have strict rules, deadlines and are poor communicators.

Having said all of that, the volume and pricing are really great. When you start to grow, QC becomes very important because someone that make $12/hr will have no problem back-charging you 10k just because you missed an estimate.


----------



## Guest

it dont sound like a lot of money sounds like $350 for 20 openings


----------



## Guest

artiospainting said:


> it dont sound like a lot of money sounds like $350 for 20 openings


Math? How did you count to $350.

At $88 for 2 locks, 1 opening, times 10 comes to $880.

If your referring to boardups, those are just lose leaders. You do them and make your money elsewhere.


----------



## Guest

Sounds like your getting clear on if its worth it or not. Glad to help.


----------



## Guest

artiospainting said:


> Sounds like your getting clear on if its worth it or not. Glad to help.


Thanks for so much for your help. Did you learn this attitude at the Mensa meetings? Bet it's doing wonders for your sales.


----------



## Guest

no attitude about it. I mist the meeting. my response was dont look that good $350. your response was $880 looks grate you obviously are getting clear on the value.your asking is it a good price. you could go ether way on it but you like the $880 now decide if the rest will pay off. Are they lost leaders. they add to the $880 or subtracted when your clear and concerned you will know.


----------



## Guest

sandiegopmr said:


> Hi All...I just started a Property Preservation Business...I have experience in the business, and now have started my own company...Does anyone have any sugessions on getting work! What Vendors to approach, Real-Estate Co.,Banks? Need the work...


Learn how to identify kit homes sold by Sears and Aladdin and you'll have an instant market and a devoted homeowner! 

It's a thought!

More than 90% of the people living in kit homes do not realize what they have. 

http://www.searshomes.org/index.php...ally-a-sears-kit-home-nine-easy-ways-to-tell/

Rose


----------



## Guest

HOW DO YOU DO THAT? LOL. I have already dont suit and tie footwork with major real estate agencys and given boardroom presentations with proffesional services documents ect.!! And still, nothing. I havent even gotten a phone call. I keep seeing everyone talking about staying away from nationals and going straight to local agents ect. but how? Maybe im pinpointing the wrong type of people, I have been going after real estate agents, and the seem to be in the dark as to what im doing....please tell me how you got the good pay contracts from local people, and what exactly those peoples titles are? Are they brokers? Agents?


----------



## Guest

locsaint said:


> HOW DO YOU DO THAT? LOL. I have already dont suit and tie footwork with major real estate agencys and given boardroom presentations with proffesional services documents ect.!! And still, nothing. I havent even gotten a phone call. I keep seeing everyone talking about staying away from nationals and going straight to local agents ect. but how? Maybe im pinpointing the wrong type of people, I have been going after real estate agents, and the seem to be in the dark as to what im doing....please tell me how you got the good pay contracts from local people, and what exactly those peoples titles are? Are they brokers? Agents?


You have to find the reo listing agents, not all agents list reo. This is kind of the tail end of the reo business, I think
. In my area the market is picking up, house flippers are buying abouthalf of the auctioned properties each day, then some are sold in short sales further reducing potential work. Most agents already have someone they have been working with since the start of this cycle 4-5 years ago.


----------



## Guest

artiospainting said:


> no attitude about it. I mist the meeting. my response was dont look that good $350. your response was $880 looks grate you obviously are getting clear on the value.your asking is it a good price. you could go ether way on it but you like the $880 now decide if the rest will pay off. Are they lost leaders. they add to the $880 or subtracted when your clear and concerned you will know.


What did he say?


----------



## GTX63

Must have come from his phone.


----------



## Guest

GTX63 said:


> Must have come from his phone.


Yep. Love that auto correct.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

forthefloor said:


> I have to disagree with handyman, you can make a living on cleanups and trash outs, I gross 15-20k a month on just that. But i do have to agree with who ever said forget the national companies, they want you to work for peanuts. I get around 100-200 to gain access to a property, rekey an leave a lockbox or key and do the initial inspection. the national compaies want it done for 20.00...yes you can get 10-15 jobs a day but it doesn't add up to much and with gas prices going up its just not worth it unless you have a crew that only does that and then you have a reg crew that works with locals to do the real money work. good luck!


Forthefloor: Why did you copy & paste D&R's comment? Were you trying to quote him and forgot to add your own comment?

If you use the "Quote" button, it will make things easier for you to quote and add a comment.

Linda


----------

